# MCM Expo October 2010



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, I left making a thread late. How awful.

MCM's a bi-annual british convention held in the London ExCeL centre at the end of May and October. Me, opal and Dannichu met last May and I'm going again, along with numerous other people. Anyone else from tCoD going too?


----------

